# Not sure which forum, but Driveway Expansion Joints Leaking into Basement, help?



## ClemsonJeeper (Jun 20, 2007)

So, I noticed recently that my closet in my basement (subterranean) started getting slightly wet on the carpet after a heavy rain. I pulled the carpet up and noticed the basement floor was wet.

I live in an end unit carriage home that is joined on the side by my neighbors garage. The closet basement in question is on the foundation wall closest to the driveway (directly next to and underneath it).

After doing some investigation, I found that there was a hairline crack going down the length of my neighbors driveway along with a crack in the corner that water would just "disappear" into. And by disappear I mean it reappears in my basement. I put a hose on it and sure enough, water started dumping in.

I got some waterproof/flexible cement patch goop, and applied it the length of the house, and in the corner:










This helped, but didn't solve the problem completely. I think the issue now is the black rubber "tar" or whatever it is that is used in the strip between my neighbors garage and his house is leaking. I can pour water on it and it disappears (again, into my basement, albeit slower).



















I think the issue is water getting underneath this black stuff and draining toward my house right above my foundation and slipping in above the foundation and trickling down the inside of it to my basement.

What is the fix for this? Can this black stuff be removed and replaced to be water tight? If so, is it a DIY job or do I need to call a contractor to do it properly?

I'm cross posting this to get some extra help! Thanks!


----------



## iMisspell (Jun 2, 2007)

This will not answer your questions about the cracks, but by adding an elbow and a length of pipe (or one of them rubber spout-extenders) to your gutters down-spout might help a little. Its best to have things like that drain away from a house.

Looking at the block work... it looks as if there was a whole (maybe a small window) filled in or something. "Fixing" the driveway would seam to be step one, but is the basement wall damaged or cracked ?

_


----------



## ClemsonJeeper (Jun 20, 2007)

iMisspell said:


> This will not answer your questions about the cracks, but by adding an elbow and a length of pipe (or one of them rubber spout-extenders) to your gutters down-spout might help a little. Its best to have things like that drain away from a house.
> 
> Looking at the block work... it looks as if there was a whole (maybe a small window) filled in or something. "Fixing" the driveway would seam to be step one, but is the basement wall damaged or cracked ?
> 
> _


I wouldn't know that without tearing down drywall in the closet, since the entire basement is finished. Right now I'm wanting to get the leaking stopped, then worry about the interior (which will be covered under homeowners insurance).


----------

